# Anton Bruckner. TE DEUM. What's your favourite version?



## vincula

Hi there,

I was listening this morning to Bruckner's _Te Deum_ and did enjoyed it enormously. It was almost by chance, as I left this album on the cd player yesterday:









I've always listened to Mozart's _Requiem_ on this album and I hadn't paid so much attention to Bruckner's choral work before.

Any other versions to explore you'd like to share with me? I've got no favourite yet, as I haven't explored Bruckner's choral work in general.

Thanks in advance for any contribution.

Regards,

Vincula

PS. Sorry if there's an earlier topic on the same subject here on TC, but I haven't found it!


----------



## Azol

Corydon Singers with Matthew Best on Hyperion for its clarity and glorious choral singing.
Celibidache on EMI for more apocalyptical approach.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Personally, I like Jochum the best because he makes it sound like he means it.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Barenboim/Chicago with Jessye Norman and Samuel Ramey handling the relatively small solo parts is a powerful rendition. I’ve been listening to Bruckner’s sacred music lately too. Several of the motets are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Knorf

It's a great piece, an essential work in Bruckner's oeuvre. I'm honestly not sure whether I can pick a favorite-so many excellent recordings out there-but Jochum is a easy first recommendation, especially if you pick up the superb box of Bruckner's sacred works on DG:


----------



## vincula

Thank you all for the informative response. I'm gonna start digging and listening

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

Possibly The Corydon Singers on Hyperion. Maybe because that's the first CD of the Te Deum that I bought and got familiar with.


----------



## vincula

I splashed my cash on this one today. Too cheap to give it a miss.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Art Rock

The Corydon singers is the one I have and am happy with. No need to look further (at least not for me).


----------



## ORigel

So far, I've listened to Karajan's and Celibidache's. I prefer the former.


----------



## Dirge

:: Yeend, Lipton, Lloyd, Harrel, Walter/NYPO & Westminster Choir [Columbia '53]





Janacek's _Glagolitic Mass_ had always struck me as an original and unique work … until, that is, I heard Bruckner's _Te Deum_, which immediately made me think that it must have inspired the Janacek work. (Similarly, I'd always thought of Orff's _Carmina Burana_ as an original and unique work … until I heard Stravinsky's _Les Noces_.) I'd never put Bruckner and Janacek together in the same thought before then, but now I can't not put them together in the same thought whenever I hear either work. Few if any other listeners make this association, but I can't get it out of my head.

I've long favored Bruno Walter's 1953 NYPO/Westminster recording on Columbia, which captures Walter in still fiery form-that is, he hadn't yet lapsed into the kinder, gentler old man of his stereo recordings with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra. The recorded sound is no great shakes, being somewhat dingy and constricted, but it's good enough to get the point across. The old Sony Bruno Walter Edition CD couples it to my favorite Old School account of Mozart's _Requiem_, featuring much the same team (different soloists) in 1956.


----------



## wkasimer

ORigel said:


> So far, I've listened to Karajan's and Celibidache's. I prefer the former.


There are at least three Karajan versions. I've only heard the last two on DG, and prefer the first of them, with the Berlin PO.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Karajan's 1970s version with BPO on DG.


----------

